# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Town/City Mapping >  Lunburg (yet another new town)

## Chlodowech

Off to a new microscopic adventure to the late middle ages... (feel free to imagine a long and wholesome introduction text here)

----------


## QED42

Hyped to see where this one goes!

----------


## Chlodowech

Hope i can give results to keep the hype going  :Very Happy: 

Anyway, here’s today’s update. The castle at the peak of the rock is done.

----------


## QED42

Very cool. Is there a particular inspiration source you are working from for this one or is it full imagination?

----------


## Chlodowech

Right now i think Im properly back to business! Town church is done - at a completely different location than initially planned, but im really hapoy with it. The building is inspired by two churches from Austria - the franciscan church of Salzburg and the parish church of Steyr.






> Very cool. Is there a particular inspiration source you are working from for this one or is it full imagination?


Well, the are some sources of inspiration for particular buildings and the general style, but the compositions and in the end also the shapes of the buildings are completely imaginary.

----------


## DrWho42

digging the skyline so far!

----------


## Chlodowech

Another tiny update; the progress has significantly slowed down, but at least its starting to look like a town now.

----------


## Adfor

Still amazed at the sheer amount of detail you manage to get into such a small area, can't wait to see more!

Cheers!

IR

----------


## KMAlexander

Yeah, really enjoying this.

----------


## Chlodowech

> Still amazed at the sheer amount of detail you manage to get into such a small area, can't wait to see more!





> Yeah, really enjoying this.


Thanks a lot, im really glad you like it, even though my style is getting a bit repetitive  :Razz: 

Now its time for another update - a monastery now marks the south west corner of the city wall, and due to its strategic location, the fortifications are going around it with a covered wooden walkway. I also drew a few more town houses - the style is pretty much the same as in the last larger town.



Along with this i have a question regarding the empty bit at the top part of the town. I dont want to just fill it with more houses, but i also dont know what else to put there. So if you have a good idea for it, please let me know.  :Smile:

----------


## Tiana

It must feel amazingly tedious to draw but wow it looks amazing, you have jammed in so much detail without cheating or resorting to tricks to fill it out.

----------


## QED42

Very nice update, can't wait to see the finished thing.

----------


## Chlodowech

> It must feel amazingly tedious to draw but wow it looks amazing, you have jammed in so much detail without cheating or resorting to tricks to fill it out.


Indeed it does - that's why i only get like a few houses done per day. However procrastination may just as well play an important role here.  :Very Happy: 




> Very nice update, can't wait to see the finished thing.


Thanks once again for the kind words, and although it's still a long way to go for the finished map (especially the coloured version), but i can nevertheless show a finished part of it today.

The upper town is now done - next to come is a western suburb, the rocky hill that the upper town stands on top of (wish me luck with that  :Very Happy:  ) and a lower town (suburb) down by the river. I have not planned anything yet for the surrounding landscape, but i can promise there won't be as many churches as in my last town.  :Razz:

----------


## Chlodowech

Now that the upper town is done i started setting up a basic layout of the surroundings landscape. It’ll be a lot simpler than my last larger town (mainly because it’s less important and therefore doesn’t have that many semi-purposeful churches around it  :Razz:  ). However the nature will become a  more important part of this one, having two rivers and a rocky cliff in between. As there is a lot of space to fill on both the left and the right side, i will most likely have some surrounding villages too.



PS: the final size of this drawing will most likely be larger than the Veduta of a late medieval town, reaching almost A2 format (because i was dumb enough to draw a really long town, which now forces me to do a really wide angle of the landscape  :Very Happy:  )

PPS: While setting up the layout of a small settlement on the other side of the river, an idea came to my head: What if this settlement once used to be the original town that later declined due to flood exposure and the new favored location next to the castle? Such an early settlement wouldn’t leave many traces after a few centuries of proper decline; what would stay though is an oversized church in the middle of nowhere - and that’s what i‘ve drawn (speaking about adding less churches, haha  :Razz:  ) Now, as people came to realize that the churches upkeep cost is in no good relation to its actual use, they decided to make it smaller by demolishing unnecessary parts of it, in my case the side aisles. And this is what the literally pointless church looks like  :Very Happy:

----------


## MistyBeee

Hehe, nice work, as always. I especially enjoy the walls and elevation on this one and I already know it will be another wonderful piece ^^

----------


## Chlodowech

After taking a long break on Lunburg, I decided it’s time to make some progress again. Unfortunately I wasted most of the available evening with procrastination - the result is quite mediocre therefore.

----------


## Chlodowech

Not much progress these days, but i managed to get a few houses done (mostly just shapes), and i finally drew that synagogue that i marked in that area ages ago.



PS: Post no. 200!  :Razz:

----------


## QED42

Praise the god of updates and welcome to the over 200 posts club!

----------


## Chlodowech

> Praise the god of updates and welcome to the over 200 posts club!


Thank you, and let’s offer the god of updates another sacrifice.

----------


## MistyBeee

Beautiful, Chlod' ! No doubt you'll be blessed, with such an offering !  :Razz:

----------


## Chlodowech

> Beautiful, Chlod' ! No doubt you'll be blessed, with such an offering !


I‘m glad you like it, even though the updates are all pretty tiny by themselves - same story again this time, by the way. I finished a few more houses and drew the outlines of a hospital with a chapel towards the upper end of the suburb. What’s more important though are the terraced orchards above the suburb houses. As Lunburg is relatively close to the coast, the climate is quite humid - too humid for vineyards. Therefore the sun-exposed southern slopes are used for orchards filled with many kinds of trees.

----------


## QED42

Looks really good, we want more!

----------


## MistyBeee

> Looks really good, we want more!


Laziest comment in the world : 
+1 ! 

 :Wink:

----------


## - JO -

I love to see your technique ! 
Such a promising map !

----------


## Marc Moureau

Great technique with a solid knowledge of medieval architecture.

It's definitely a promising map !

----------


## Chlodowech

> Looks really good, we want more!





> I love to see your technique !
> Such a promising map !





> Great technique with a solid knowledge of medieval architecture.
> 
> It's definitely a promising map !


Thank you all so much for the nice feedback! It only took me 2 months to react to it, i'm sorry about that... but to make up for it, i finally got some progress to show again, which literally happened within the last 2 hours - i haven't touched the drawing in ages.






> Laziest comment in the world :
> +1 !


Hey, nothing against lazy comments! Said a person who tends to give reputation without any comment at all  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chlodowech

Half a year later i found a bit of time and motivation for mapdrawing again (having a week off definitely helps).



The progress is not huge, and i still dont know what to fill the rest of the foreground with, but i think its enough for a post here.

----------


## QED42

About time we had an update!

You could fill the foreground with a forest but I imagine drawing that many trees might be the path to madness.

----------


## mapmage

Very nice. I'd love to see this as a finished work.

----------


## MistyBeee

Oh, something from Chlo' ! Always a pleasure to see you around with your always splendid work !  :Smile:

----------


## Chlodowech

> About time we had an update!
> 
> You could fill the foreground with a forest but I imagine drawing that many trees might be the path to madness.


Indeed! I‘m glad to be back on this one after a break that lasted way too long.
About your advice: Technically drawing a forest would not be an issue, though it feels a bit like filling space that i want to have something interesting rather. 




> Very nice. I‘d love to see this as a finished work.


Thank you for the kind words. I really want to get it done quickly now, it’s been catching dust in a corner for way too long now.




> Oh, something from Chlo‘ ! Always a pleasure to see you around with your always splendid work !


Thank you very much, and i‘m glad you’re still around for this one as well!

On the productivity side, i managed to get some bits done again, notably on the street going uphill to the walled town, and some nature in the bottom suburb.

----------


## Bogie

The details on all your little houses is fantastic.

----------


## garynoden

Your artwork is beautiful and so nicely structured.  Well done.

----------


## JasperAK

Amazing, just amazing

----------


## Didier

Really impressive and beautiful work.

The only thing weird for me is the bridge which seems to be at an angle in the river, especially if it is a river having seasonnal highs as you wrote earlier with the new town established to escape flooding.

----------


## ZeniaMaps

Loved it! I really like to see when someone carefully detail every house in a town, it gives quite a unique feeling and want you to wonder into the picture, just like a novel. Looking forward to see the finished version and other WIPS. Great patience work!

----------


## Kingbreaker

I feel transported back to Germany 500 years ago - so well done. Reminds me of a lot of artwork I studied in grad school. Thank you!

----------


## vecxel

Fantastic work, the amount of little details is insane.

----------

